# Purpose of this bit



## Novice743 (Feb 20, 2010)

I've had this router bit for some time now and have yet to find out what the purpose of the bit is. Any suggestions would be appreciated. Thanks in advance

1/2 " Shank, 2 Carbide cutters and 3" Long. (I hope the image is clear enough).


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

MLCS Raised Panel Carbide Tipped Router Bits 2

http://www.sommerfeldtools.com/Vertical-Panel-Raisers-1CD1-5_8CL3-3_16OL1_2SH/productinfo/772542A/
======



Novice743 said:


> I've had this router bit for some time now and have yet to find out what the purpose of the bit is. Any suggestions would be appreciated. Thanks in advance
> 
> 1/2 " Shank, 2 Carbide cutters and 3" Long. (I hope the image is clear enough).


----------



## dawziecat (Dec 8, 2009)

I'm kind of curious "Novice 743."

Raised panel bits are hardly ones to be included in "novice" kits. They are a little expensive and highly specialized. For table use only.

How did you come to have one for "quite some time" without knowing what it is for?

I got in to table routing only a month or so ago . . . specifically to produce raised panels and was directed to these vertical raisers quickly on from the much more intimidating horizontal raisers that demand 3 hp plus routers.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

The vertical bits can be used for many router jobs not just Raised panels, drawer fronts,molding,pictures frames,table edging, etc.

You can spin them with a 1 1/2 HP router on the standard router table..

====


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

How about a letter engraving cutter, as always found in a novices starter set?


----------



## dawziecat (Dec 8, 2009)

bobj3 said:


> The vertical bits can be used for many router jobs not just Raised panels, drawer fronts,molding,pictures frames,table edging, etc.
> 
> You can spin them with a 1 1/2 HP router on the standard router table..
> 
> ====


BJ: I am in the midst of a cabinet refacing project. So far, have fabricated, finished and hung 6 raised panels doors . . . 12 more to go. (Photo of 5 alongside one of the old attached)

The same project requires that I do 8 drawer fronts. I had not considered using my panel raising bit for them. Can't say as I know how this would work. The drawers are not sufficiently high to allow a full rail, stile, panel construction. Are you suggesting just using a panel as a drawer front?

I'd appreciate any pointers on producing drawer fronts with a vertical panel raising bit.


----------



## Woodnut65 (Oct 11, 2004)

Hi: It's a panel raising bit to raise panels in a verticle position. To use it you would need a high fence, and it would help if it's made so that it is close around the bit for safetreasons. Hope this helps.. Woodnut65


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Your work looks good to me keep at it.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Terry

Yes it makes it easy to match the cabinet doors, but you do need a pair of fences, like below..you don't need a tall fence the normal one will work just fine and you need a push block like below so you can push the stock by the bit and keep your fingers out of the slot..

Make it with one pass, once you have a done a test and have it set go for it , all the drawer fronts at one time so to speak..

======



dawziecat said:


> BJ: I am in the midst of a cabinet refacing project. So far, have fabricated, finished and hung 6 raised panels doors . . . 12 more to go. (Photo of 5 alongside one of the old attached)
> 
> The same project requires that I do 8 drawer fronts. I had not considered using my panel raising bit for them. Can't say as I know how this would work. The drawers are not sufficiently high to allow a full rail, stile, panel construction. Are you suggesting just using a panel as a drawer front?
> 
> I'd appreciate any pointers on producing drawer fronts with a vertical panel raising bit.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Bob, the first shot doesn't look quite right. Either the panel has been reversed or it's been fed in the wrong direction OR I'm up the creek!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Harry see below

====



harrysin said:


> Bob, the first shot doesn't look quite right. Either the panel has been reversed or it's been fed in the wrong direction OR I'm up the creek!


----------



## Novice743 (Feb 20, 2010)

*Raised Panel Bit*

Now that I know for sure it's a raised Panel Bit (probably one that I have no immediate plans to use), I am no longer a novice. 
Don't be fooled by the screen name, I will forever be a novice until I become an expert (not any time soon:laugh

I've had a router since I was....... and enjoy their uses very much. Always challenging and plenty to learn. 

Actually, this bit did not come in any "Novice Kit". A local Hardware Store had a box of bits on clearance, I took the whole box (about 12 bits) for a dramatically reduced price. Too good to pass up. Even though there were duplicate bits - it was still a bargain with many carbide faced bits. 


This reply might answer the following question:
>> How did you come to have one for "quite some time" without knowing what it is for?<<

I liked the look of it - just kidding. I thought it may be some kind of raised panel bit - but couldn't see that this bits results would look anything like other bits I have seen. For my taste - it just didn't make it - for now it seems.

Ahhhh... also a novice? :
>>I got in to table routing only a month or so ago . . . specifically to produce raised panels and was directed to these vertical raisers quickly on from the much more intimidating horizontal raisers that demand 3 hp plus routers.<<

Thanks for your comments and from many others who have replied to this post. Always a learning experience.:blink:


----------

